# How many??



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

What's a good number of Rollers to have for a kit? Do they fly better in a bigger group? Right now I have a older pair and they are raising two babies. Would it work to fly the parents and babies together or should I wait until I have a bigger flock? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I've heard between 12-20 maybe a good idea to possible obtain another pair to broaden your genetic pool?? I'd let the numbers increase to about a dozen prior to releasing as losses seem alot more when you only have a small number, I'm still working my way to confidence in releasing it'll happen in the new year


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I fly either 10 bird or 20 bird kits. It just depends on how much training time I have and how much breeding I want to do. Sometimes I don't train at all just for breeding purposes.
The turns are a lot nicer when you have more birds in the kit. If you have good rollers the number in the group shouldn't really matter that much.
As far as flying the parents, I wouldn't simply because your breeders need to eat a lot more than your flying team making them heavier and lazier. They probably wouldn't perform very well either. 
You could speed up your breeding with another pair or two if you have enough room to house them. Your best bet is to start training when get 8-10 birds, or really whatever you're comfortable with releasing.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

i fly a six bird kit but I have another loft with my breeders in it, and I am about to train six more birds to fly with my first kit.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

12 birds would be ok if you just for fun. 
but like wcooper said the turns are alot better when you have 20 birds breaking.


----------

